# Ideas for eggs. Some assistance required.



## MJWild (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm on a high fat/low carb  diet which requires, well alot of fat and little carbs, and i find eggs are the perfect source, high in protein aswell.

As much as i love eggs, i am running low on idea's, i've done everything i can think of, adding bacon/ham/chicken/cheese. Splitting the white and yoke, placing cheese between them and then cooking so far is my favorite, but if i eat to much it gets over welming.

Any idea's?

Thanks


----------



## eatsOats (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm all about the omelet.  I crack 7-9 eggs into a bowl and leave in at most one yolk.  I put bell pepper, onion, spinach, and fat-free cheese in mine.  Because you are on a high fat / low carb diet, I think it would benefit you to choose fat sources that are low in saturated fat, and are made of mostly poly/mono-unsaturated fats.  Staying away from cheese is a good idea, as well.  I speak from years of experience, bro.  Get some almonds, pistachios, other nuts, e.v. olive oil, salmon.  I like grinding the almond butter at the supermarket -- that is a great tasting fat source, IMO.


----------



## Yakuta (Dec 8, 2007)

Egg Curry is pretty good.  Although it is normally eaten with roti or rice you can eat it by itself as a stew.  

Make a curry as follows:

1 large onion finely diced
3 tomatoes finely diced
2 cloves of garlic finely minced
1/4 stick of ginger finely minced
1/4 tsp of cumin powder
1/4 tsp of corrainder powder
1/4 tsp of garam masala (make some yourself by blending cinnamon, cloves, cardamom and black pepper or buy some readymade from an Indian store)
pinch of turmeric
pinch of chili powder (if you like it a bit spicy)
Hard Boiled eggs - Cut into halves and then each halve into 4 equal parts.  So bite size.  Try to ensure the yolks stays with the whites
Fresh corrainder finely chopped
Some fried onion (available in most indian stores)
Fresh lime
1 tbsp of oil
2 cups of water

In a pan add the oil.  Next add onions and cook them until brown.  Next add ginger, garlic and spices and saute them for a few minutes.  Next add tomatoes and two cups of water and let the curry cook until it's nice and thick.  Slowly add the eggs and ensure they are well coated in the curry.  Garnish with some cilantro, onions and sprinkle of lime and enjoy.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 8, 2007)

Hollandaise Sauce over some kind of meat dish or even eggs benedict with out muffins or one muffin or a piece of whole wheat toast.Now Im craving eggs benedict haven't had those in months and months.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 8, 2007)

Egg salad on celery,deviled eggs


----------



## MJWild (Dec 8, 2007)

Cheers guys, i have 3 eggs before i go to bed. So, will go be creative


----------



## buckytom (Dec 8, 2007)

how about eggs in purgatory?


----------



## auntdot (Dec 8, 2007)

God gave man the egg.  Man figured out how to make a frittata.  If there is much better I don't know about it.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 9, 2007)

Omelettes with smoked salmon, asparagus and chunks of brie (or cheese of choice)

Frittatas with anything leftover from the fridge

Toasted bacon, egg, cheese and tomato sauce sandwiches

Quiches

An Aussie (egg, bacon over tomato paste and sprinkled with cheddar) pizza but instead of pizza base use a tortilla or pita bread

Scrambled eggs with seafood pate mixed through it

Ham and egg pie but use filo pastry instead of traditional.

Mix an egg through your mince to make hamburger patties

Dip sliced sausage meat in a beaten egg before frying

Egg custard

Egg flip

Caesar salad with a poached or coddled egg on top.

Soft boiled with soldiers

egg dipped asparagus spears

Stir fry using egg crepes

Egg flower soup.


----------



## Dodi (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi there

Click on christmas cake recipes and download a free ebook on egg recipes ,a miriad of ways for cooking eggs

Christmas Cake Recipe


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 9, 2007)

I was on a low carb diet for awhile (lost 30 pounds, kept off all but 6) about 3 1.2 years ago. I just gave up the white stuff...bread, potatoes, pasta. etc. I ate some eggs, but also fruit, veg. some cheese. I also watched how much fat I took in. For an example I seldom ate bacon. Now, I can have  a LITTLE of all of it. It's really a matter of portion control, for me. Diversity is key if you want to stay on this diet.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 9, 2007)

Well...

Hard Boiled with salt and pepper or hot sauce

you could use them to make a batter to fry chicken

you can make egg salad with honey mustard dressing

i have a good recipe for Soft Tacos in Miscellaneous you can check out too.


----------



## Constance (Dec 9, 2007)

Use them to make tuna or chicken salad...boiled eggs, mayo, dash of mustard, and sweet pickle relish plus meat are what I use, but you may want to replace the pickle relish with chopped fresh cucumbers, which adds a sweet crunch without the sugar.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 9, 2007)

MJWild said:


> I'm on a high fat/low carb diet which requires, well alot of fat and little carbs, and i find eggs are the perfect source, high in protein aswell.
> 
> As much as i love eggs, i am running low on idea's, i've done everything i can think of, adding bacon/ham/chicken/cheese. Splitting the white and yoke, placing cheese between them and then cooking so far is my favorite, but if i eat to much it gets over welming.
> 
> ...


 
A follow up to my welcome. Welcome to DC.  Do you have a trainer or nutritionist? Guessing you are trying to bulk up with high protein? If you've already eaten the last of your eggs, here are some ideas for next time...

Pasta carbonara - eggs, bacon & parmesan cheese. If you can find low carb pasta, you might give that a try. A small portion is very filling.

I'm partial to (egg) souffles, but usually consist of mostly egg whites.

Spinach Salad w Warm Bacon Dressing - spinach, sliced hard-boiled eggs, bacon, mushrooms, onions. Here's a great yummy recipe from Alton Brown that I love:

Spinach Salad with Warm Bacon Dressing 

Add a side of grilled salmon or grilled chicken to make it a meal.

Another source for yummy egg recipes:

Incredible Edible Egg

Quiche, asparagus & crab meat - or any veggie like broc & any cheese, swiss gruyere, cheddar, etc. & add some bacon and spinach to the mix, if you wish.


----------



## MJWild (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone, yeah, i used up all the last of my eggs, made me feel sad inside. But i have another 12 coming tomorrow morning and i might go buy some now.


----------

